# What's your opinion on Laube Speed Feed Professional Trimmer Kit



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Groomers .. I need your comments/input I need new clippers, trimmers since my AG 5 has broken down on me when the metal attachment got stuck which when I bang on floor the plastic fell off. I was recommend by few Miniature Schnauzer owners to buy the Laube Speed Feeders Trimmers

What's your thought on this? 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15803


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't have a speed feed, but from all the reviews I have read about them, its an either you love em or hate em thing. They are basically the same as an Arco Moser, etc. Here is a good review for you, if you google the clippers, I am sure you can find more info. I personally, am not a fan of Laube, and won't purchase their equipment until they stand behind their products better. 

Here is the link.

http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2006/03/loving-laube-speed-feed.html


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank You Graco I'll do more search on it


----------



## Bettyboopton (May 30, 2009)

Hi All, I use this trimmer (305 Speed Feed) exclusively!! As a matter a fact I have 3, because iI couldn't ever bear the thought of being without this gem of of trimmer. Every groomer should own one or two!! I have never had a problem with Laube as regards to service?? Maybe Graco22 just had a personal isolated problem, who knows!


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a pair of Laube clippers.. Not the speed feed and I love them.. But yes Graco is right.. You either love them or hate them.. They do break a lot, but I've never heard anything bad from someone.. They call the company and they send a new one..

I work with a groomer that also uses Laube clippers and they are the biggest pieces of crap...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bettyboopton said:


> Hi All, I use this trimmer (305 Speed Feed) exclusively!! As a matter a fact I have 3, because iI couldn't ever bear the thought of being without this gem of of trimmer. Every groomer should own one or two!! I have never had a problem with Laube as regards to service?? Maybe Graco22 just had a personal isolated problem, who knows!


Laube is very well known in the grooming industry for having "not so great" customer service. I hear they are trying to turn that around, and I hope they do. I am glad that you have had good service with them, and a good product.


----------



## Tangles_42 (Jan 20, 2009)

I hated my Laube clippers, they were always breaking down


----------

